# hazard classification



## SCEC (Sep 6, 2009)

We have been asked to submit pricing on wiring of a fuel terminal. They assured us that there will be only fuel oil or diesel fuels stored or combustible liquids not flammible. What class and div would this fall into?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Diesel is damn near inflammable. I'm not sure it's hazard class anything. Normally, it's an engineer who assigns the hazard class. Electricians normally steer way wide of determining hazard class unless they've done several jobs that are similar to the one proposed. The last fuel oil truck filling platform I wired was spec'd EMT with no special fittings.


----------



## SCEC (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks - my confusion was in the fact that I couldn't find any classification for #2 oils. I guess that's because of what you mentioned about the properties of fuel oils. 

Unfortunatly the engineer didn't spec anything with respect to classifications. They only supplied a one-line with wire sizes (which were wrong by the way). 

We did a job in a power plant, that was fueled by #6 oil, and it was spec'd all in rigid. This job, which is all outdoors and around #2 oils, I assumed should also be rigid but you know what happens when you assume. 

Thanks again for the reply. I guess I'll figure on using EMT with compression fittings.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I would make the engineer assign the class for liability purposes.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

You're going to need at least _some_ rigid in places where it will get beat up. These fuel terminals take a beating from the truck drivers who are a notch up from the Barbarians in the Capital One commercials.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

drsparky said:


> I would make the engineer assign the class for liability purposes.


Yup. Me too. I'm not sure I'd arbitrarily pick a wiring method on something like this, especially if I never did one before, without the engineer's John Hancock on it.


----------



## SCEC (Sep 6, 2009)

Great idea except this engineer has been nonresponsive to my questions to date. I'll have the owner or plant manager make the request. 

BTW - would those drivers be a notch up or down from the cavemen on the GIECO commercials?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

SCEC said:


> BTW - would those drivers be a notch up or down from the cavemen on the GIECO commercials?


Well, the Geico caveman goes bowling and drive motorcycles, so I guess he's pretty well evolved.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

SCEC said:


> Great idea except this engineer has been nonresponsive to my questions to date. I'll have the owner or plant manager make the request.


That's probably the best route to take in a case like that.


----------

